# What is the worst thing you've ever eaten?



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

We all love food..but sometimes..

The worst thing I have ever eaten was baby camel at an Algerian wedding..bit lumps of wobbly yellow fat with 3 inch hair sticking out of it..

I had to eat it, I didn't want to insult the bride and groom..:what1:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2014)

Spaghetti flavored with fennel.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

I was once invited to eat ''chitterlings''

Good God..the smell was enough!

Didn't look like anything I would want to eat..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2014)

Twixie, good for you to try it. I don't think I could.

The worst thing I ever tasted was an unripe squash we found growing in the yard, where it came from, I don't know. I sliced it open and touched it to my tongue. The incredible bitterness was more than I could have imagined! Ugh. took a long while for it to subside.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had to eat crow on several occasions in my life.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

It wasn't a matter of trying..I had to eat it, it was the star dish..and very expensive..

Another horrid thing I tasted was egg plant..


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I've had to eat crow on several occasions in my life.



Why?

Not trying to invade into your personal life..:love_heart:

What do crows taste like?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2014)

I love eggplant..known as aubergine here in the UK of course  yummy!!

I've never eaten anything really bad on purpose and i've travelled quite extensively and eaten many strange food, crocodile, ostrich, kangaroo, frogs legs, snails etc... but the worst thing I ever had to swallow was a pint of Hot Cod liver oil and orange juice straight down when I was in labour and 2 weeks overdue . It was so vile even after all these years I could retch at the thought of it!!:eeew:


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2014)

> What do crows taste like?



Crows taste a lot like humble pie.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2014)

In Singapore, I ate (tasted) monkey brains and deep fried chicken feet and my first Sushi. In Vietnam, we had a South Vietnamese officer in our company and he also acted as our guide, so to speak. He had this fruit called a Durian. OMG, I never smelled anything like this. On the outside, it appears to be a spiny cantaloupe. When he cut into it, we all cleared away from him. We thought it was a joke, until he began eating it. You never, never, smelled anything so horrible. He offered us a taste. We all said, "Are you kidding?" No way in H was I even going to taste this thing. 

It is so bad that it is even banned from being brought on-board aircraft.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 10, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Crows taste a lot like humble pie.



There is an old English recipe for rook pie..

*ROOK PIE.*​ “My mother used to make rook pie in the following manner, and it was very good:- Use only the breast and legs of the bird, as the other parts are very bitter and unsuitable for eating. Fill the pie dish with layers of breast and legs with hard-boiled eggs and a little fat bacon. Well season with pepper and salt. Cover with a good crust of pastry, and cook well in a moderate oven.

  Miss H. Brown, 27, Peppard Road, Caversham, Reading.''


----------



## Twixie (Aug 10, 2014)

oldman said:


> In Singapore, I ate (tasted) monkey brains and deep fried chicken feet and my first Sushi. In Vietnam, we had a South Vietnamese officer in our company and he also acted as our guide, so to speak. He had this fruit called a Durian. OMG, I never smelled anything like this. On the outside, it appears to be a spiny cantaloupe. When he cut into it, we all cleared away from him. We thought it was a joke, until he began eating it. You never, never, smelled anything so horrible. He offered us a taste. We all said, "Are you kidding?" No way in H was I even going to taste this thing.
> 
> It is so bad that it is even banned from being brought on-board aircraft.



Yes I saw them in Singapore..the saying went ''smells like ****, but tastes like heaven!'' and it does..


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 10, 2014)

i have a lot of acquaintances from all over the planet. when I go over someone's house to eat, as a general rule, I just don't ask. If the house is clean and the kitchen is clean I just dig in.  As a result, I have eaten dog and a Jamaican dish called 'cow cod soup'. Why they call goat penis 'cow cod', i will never know.  These were the two reveals that I was most grossed out by.  Andrew Zimmerman and Anthony Bourdain hold the world title for eating unusual stuff.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2014)

Shamhat said:


> i have a lot of acquaintances from all over the planet. when I go over someone's house to eat, as a general rule, I just don't ask. If the house is clean and the kitchen is clean I just dig in.  As a result, I have eaten dog and a Jamaican dish called 'cow cod soup'. Why they call goat penis 'cow cod', i will never know.  These were the two reveals that I was most grossed out by.  Andrew Zimmerman and Anthony Bourdain hold the world title for eating unusual stuff.




How about some delicious "Mountain Oysters?"


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 10, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I love eggplant..known as aubergine here in the UK of course  yummy!!
> 
> I've never eaten anything really bad on purpose and i've travelled quite extensively and eaten many strange food, crocodile, ostrich, kangaroo, frogs legs, snails etc... but the worst thing I ever had to swallow was a pint of Hot Cod liver oil and orange juice straight down when I was in labour and 2 weeks overdue . It was so vile even after all these years I could retch at the thought of it!!:eeew:



You and I have something in common hollydolly-except I think you mean castor oil-not cod liver oil. I wasn`t even overdue,but this "recipe" to induce labor was going around and I was "done" with being pregnant. The recipe was 4 oz. of O.J.,2 oz. bottle of castor oil and a half teaspoon of baking soda. Well,it worked-but how could it not? My guts were in quite an uproar. And UGH-I`ll never forget that taste! But stupid me,next baby I tried it again! That stuff hit my stomach and came back up so fast....got to taste it twice-yuck. That was over 40 years ago and to this day I have problems with drinking anything unusual. The first sip takes me back to that stuff.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 14, 2014)

Shamhat said:


> i have a lot of acquaintances from all over the planet. when I go over someone's house to eat, as a general rule, I just don't ask. If the house is clean and the kitchen is clean I just dig in.  As a result, I have eaten dog and a Jamaican dish called 'cow cod soup'. Why they call goat penis 'cow cod', i will never know.  These were the two reveals that I was most grossed out by.  Andrew Zimmerman and Anthony Bourdain hold the world title for eating unusual stuff.



I work with a lot of Jamaicans..they have told me that goats penis soup is referred to as ''Mannish soup''


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 21, 2014)

Well mine is rather tame compared to some of the above stomach-churning eatings. All my life I have had an aversion to any fat on foods, i usually have to pay a premium for my sunday joint and cooked meats but it's worth it cos I know I am actually going to eat it and enjoy it. 

Imagine my dismay when I lived in London some years ago and dinner parties were all the rage, I loved entertaining and really went to town ensuring guests enjoyed their meal. We usually took it in turn to go to each other's homes for dinner and one friend was a little nervous cos it was her first dinner party. She confided in me that she was so worried that people weren't going to enjoy the meal she had prepared. Of course I told her not to be so silly, that good company and a few glasses of wine were the best antidote for a great dinner and that the meal would be a success. 

We all sat down and dispensed with the starter which was really nice and out came the main course. My friend gave me a smile as if to say, you were right, everyone is enjoying themselves and started to carve a huge piece of BELLY PORK ! Gulp, yeeuk ! it was rather on the underdone side as well with no crispy crackling that I could at least shove around my plate. I honestly thought I was going to throw up! almost did too when my plate was put in front of me with two huge slices of slimy fat with a couple of thin layers of lean, Dear god, how was I going to risk upsetting my friend by not eating it? She had served it with cabbage so all I could do was wrap a piece with cabbage so I could not see what I was lifting on the fork and I swallowed each piece pretending to myself that all I was eating was cabbabe and not fat. 

How in god's name I managed to eat most of it but I did. I do remember that it was Lemon Cheesecake for dessert and I have never in my life been so eager to eat that lovely sharp lemon flavour to stop my stomach from lurching. (groan) LOL I never did tell her cos it would have hurt her feelings so much. 

the other time I nearly retched was being invited to my brothers' fiancee's parents home for a meal with my parents. it was brought out on a platter and I nearly fainted. TRIPE !!  I'm sorry to say that I had to tell them I didn't like Tripe, my big brave brother who would have done anything to please his fiancee's parents, went through with eating it and ten minutes after the meal, went to the bathroom and promptly threw up !! LOL. I think we kids were too spoiled when we were little.


----------



## Lady (Aug 21, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I was once invited to eat ''chitterlings''
> 
> Good God..the smell was enough!
> 
> Didn't look like anything I would want to eat..


I loved chittlings ,coated in flour then fried , use slip down  right nice, Tripe was another favorite , pigs trotters and tails ,id  knaw away on them till i got down to the bone.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2014)

Me: Buffalo (in Colorado) Don't want to try squid, b/c that would definitely be on that "yuk" list!
Wife: sushi and clams


----------



## Eltrippe (Aug 24, 2014)

It it smells horrible, but it tastes wonderful. In Java they say if you eat the durian you're sure to return.



oldman said:


> In Singapore, I ate (tasted) monkey brains and deep fried chicken feet and my first Sushi. In Vietnam, we had a South Vietnamese officer in our company and he also acted as our guide, so to speak. He had this fruit called a Durian. OMG, I never smelled anything like this. On the outside, it appears to be a spiny cantaloupe. When he cut into it, we all cleared away from him. We thought it was a joke, until he began eating it. You never, never, smelled anything so horrible. He offered us a taste. We all said, "Are you kidding?" No way in H was I even going to taste this thing.
> 
> It is so bad that it is even banned from being brought on-board aircraft.


----------



## Lon (Aug 24, 2014)

Baluts would top the list of worst foods I have ever eaten.  Google Baluts if you are not familiar.


----------



## Ina (Aug 24, 2014)

For me the worst was boiled okra. Yucky Icky and blah


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2014)

Well people probably won't like my answer. Meat. I haven't in almost 25 years.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 26, 2014)

> For me the worst was boiled okra. Yucky Icky and blah



Ina, I like boiled okra. I had some yesterday boiled with some peas.


----------



## drifter (Aug 26, 2014)

I've never had any of those exotic food mentioned here but green baloney can be bad. I can't tell you what it taste like because the smell was so over bearing. I like boiled okra too.


----------



## Eltrippe (Aug 26, 2014)

Ina said:


> For me the worst was boiled okra. Yucky Icky and blah



Me too!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know about this pudding. The name kinda scares me.


----------



## Susie (Sep 17, 2014)

Baby camel-wow! Don't think I could have managed that, had trouble swallowing horse meat even though I was starving at the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

I've tried octopus and frogs legs, didn't like either.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

I've eaten octopus, and squid...love them both and I have eaten them many times.

I've eaten crocodile and Ostrich, kangaroo and horse meat...the latter 3 were too meaty for me because there's no fat on them, 

I've eaten game birds of all types..rabbit and frogs legs, and even snails ( l'escargot) 

But the food that unbelievably you may think which  is guaranteed to make me retch is Ratatouille... or even just simply gherkins or dill pickles

It's the disgusting slimy  taste of them.....errrrrrkkkkkk the thought of it is making me want to spew !! :eeew:


----------

